# Theory about Opera Lovers



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

I was thinking about access, and I've been reading Believing in Opera by Tom Sutcliffe, and he talks in the early going about suspending disbelief as part of the theatrical process. 

(To me the experience of any given opera is split up into a number of different phases: 
- access, as you come to enjoy the experience; 
- payoff, any of a number of different robust benefits like a wonderful moment or a well-sung aria;
- wallop, the emotional impact on your heart;
- message, the truth or vanity (as you will) that finishes the experience.)

To him, suspending disbelief, access, means suspending disbelief that it's not Adina and Nemorino that you're watching on stage. That it's not Violetta who's going through these trials.

To me, suspending disbelief means something very different. I never believe it's Adina or Violetta. I get caught up in a performance - or in a spectacle, or what have you - but I think what is suspended is a sense of alert. We place our faith in a performance. We place faith not that we won't be hurt - that's partly why we go - but that we won't be damaged. That we're safe in front of the fire, listening to the tale-spinner weave his yarn.

And so my theory is this: opera lovers are much more likely than others to believe in God, and much more likely to fall in love. What do you think?

From my own experience, I'm certain I've much more often been in love than been loved (don't get weepy, I've had people fall in love with me!) and my faith in God is quite secure.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

To me the involvement of the singer/actor/actress in the opera is the key, that locks or unlocks my involvement. For example Maria Callas (or Kathleen Ferrier), is there anything she sung without pouring her whole heart & soul into it? I do not busy myself as much with believing & disbelieving as I listen and wait for being transported by the Siren's singing. The talk of love & faith in God is nice, heartwarming, but off-track I'm afraid. Or is your faith in God something securely aesthetic?


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

TxllxT said:


> To me the involvement of the singer/actor/actress in the opera is the key, that locks or unlocks my involvement. For example Maria Callas (or Kathleen Ferrier), is there anything she sung without pouring her whole heart & soul into it? I do not busy myself as much with believing & disbelieving as I listen and wait for being transported by the Siren's singing. The talk of love & faith in God is nice, heartwarming, but off-track I'm afraid. Or is your faith in God something securely aesthetic?


Is it heartwarming, indeed? you seem rather revolted. Believe me, I am far from wanting to inflict my faith on others. But I do suspect that a personality inclined to opera is also inclined to these other pursuits - more than the average. Because of the access issue.


----------

